# Are their any decent Soccer Clubs Left?



## SoccerFrenzy (Jun 29, 2017)

Just curious, are their any decent soccer clubs left that care for the development of players? Parents wanting to go to a team for a trophy at lower level ages without thinking it's about development. Seems like how big or small the club is all they care about is $$$, stealing players from other clubs offering them free rides while leaving teams to hang dry. DOC's not caring. Not going to even mention the founders. I can go on and on. 

Please let me know what clubs that are out there that actually care about player development?
TIA


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 29, 2017)

I think there are plenty of good clubs for kids of all range of abilities.  In my mind it is defined by what is the definition of what is a good club and the age....many parents on this board have a different definition or perspective.

The parents screw it up 90% + of the time.  Most kids we interact with want to compete, play, and have fun....and most want to win and do well.  It's fun to win...

There is a club for everyone, all levels.  Everyone is so concerned with who is the best, etc., it boils down to what you want for your kid.  What is good for you?

What are you looking for and what your expectations are for you kid(s), and most important what do they want...I always wonder how many parents even ask their kids what they want or where they want to play....vs how many are pushed toward a direction and resent it later....

We rank kids at 10 yrs old and in the Big Tournaments the parents are off their rockers crazy....

I don't think too many on this board had this kind of pressure to play or do anything this intense at this age.   I can't imagine everyone on the board was a D1 athelete, national pool player, or pro player....

My two cents....soccer in So. Cal is nuts and I am a transplant from North Texas and it is nuts there too.  Crazy competitive in both areas.


----------



## Box2Box (Jun 29, 2017)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Just curious, are their any decent soccer clubs left that care for the development of players? Parents wanting to go to a team for a trophy at lower level ages without thinking it's about development. Seems like how big or small the club is all they care about is $$$, stealing players from other clubs offering them free rides while leaving teams to hang dry. DOC's not caring. Not going to even mention the founders. I can go on and on.
> 
> Please let me know what clubs that are out there that actually care about player development?
> TIA


I would research the coach over the club. Some clubs may have the right idea with development, but may not have the right coach for it.


----------



## sothpaw (Jun 29, 2017)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Just curious, are their any decent soccer clubs left that care for the development of players? Parents wanting to go to a team for a trophy at lower level ages without thinking it's about development. Seems like how big or small the club is all they care about is $$$, stealing players from other clubs offering them free rides while leaving teams to hang dry. DOC's not caring. Not going to even mention the founders. I can go on and on.
> 
> Please let me know what clubs that are out there that actually care about player development?
> TIA


Legends has created a development program in the West.  The development program is for players with an emphasis on technical skills and playing 50% of the game.  These teams are Tier 3 and the response has been overwhelming.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jun 29, 2017)

I think you will find the all the parents on the forum think their kid is at a club that develops players.  If the team has a winning record, then that is proof that they develop players. If the team has a losing record, it is because, per the DOC's and coaches, development takes time.  My $0.02 is to forget about the club and focus on the coach.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I think you will find the all the parents on the forum think their kid is at a club that develops players.  If the team has a winning record, then that is proof that they develop players. If the team has a losing record, it is because, per the DOC's and coaches, development takes time.  My $0.02 is to forget about the club and focus on the coach.[/QUOTE]


 What coaches/scouts can he get out to see your player as well as what tournaments he can get the team in too.


----------



## The Driver (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What coaches/scouts can he get out to see your player as well as what tournaments he can get the team in too.


Well said


----------



## Ghostwriter (Jun 29, 2017)

Find the right fit on an individual level with a team and coach, not a club.  What your player values is important as well as the environment they can succeed and grow in.  All clubs are a business and they have a bottom line, but there are coaches out there that love to influence and teach players the game regardless if it's a top ECNL or Academy team or a Tier 3 or bronze team.  Whatever the level of your player, do research at the coach and team level and not the club level. 

 Too many ulittle parents get caught up in the win at all cost mentality and put team success in place of individual growth.  Too many times I have seen players on team's that win it all, their growth as player is stunted, because they are coacheded to release the ball within a touch or two of receiving it.  They are told always to send the ball forward even though the smart play could be back or to the side.  These same players are loss or lack confidence when it comes to carrying the ball, shooting the ball, crossing the ball, or making a simple 8 yard pass to feet.  I also recommend you find the right style, if your player has a high soccer IQ and a gifted touch, playing on a direct team that just sends it too space and let fast forwards run onto it, might not make that much sense.  If your daughter is athletic but lacks technical skills, a direct team could highlight her strengths better.  Finally what is your players end game, does she want to play college ball etc?  As she gets older and that is for her find a situation that well help her reach those goals and polish her ability.  There are many clubs that sell a great package but when you pull back the curtain you find it's smoke and mirrors.  Club A puts X amount of players a year in college but only 5% of that X amount started as a ulittle in that club.  Club B has 5 YNT players so they must do something right?  When you have over 800 players in the club that's horrible odds that your player will ever be a YNT player. The point is go to all the club's websites you will see all their strength highlighted, but if you truly want to find the best fit look around, don't be lazy, and don't be afraid of change.  After all you are the paying customer and your kid means the most to you.


----------



## MWN (Jun 29, 2017)

As others have said, focus on the coach and not the club.  The problem here is the economics of youth soccer.  The average coach needs to have about 4-5 teams to make a decent living if they are going to do this full time.  Coaches are under constant pressure from the DOC make the club look good by winning.  The DOC and Coach is under constant pressure from the "client" aka "parents" to win.  A good coach may start out with the philosophy to put "development" over "winning," but the pressure from the parents is win and play my kid.  Parents also equate winning with development.  While there is a correlation, winning is not the true measurement of development because winning requires 11 players to perform better than the other team's 11.  Take a team with 3 great players and 8 mediocre players and have them play teams with 9 great players and 2 good players ... they will lose.  But, if both coaches have the same development philosophy, those 8 mediocre players may become good or great, but its going to take time.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 29, 2017)

Why do we think that it's only up to the coach to develop the players.  Formulas for succes include: 
- personal training 
- good coach 
- good team 
- kids with passion for the sport 
- a lot of hard work and patience. 

And don't think your kid deserves a scholarship. If he/she is that good they will rise to the top and get noticed by scouts as long as the kid is playing the right tournaments.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 29, 2017)

You can be a great club with 25 amazing coaches.  But if you have 1 coach that does things the wrong way, it can make your club look really, really bad.  
("Wrong way" can be anythjng from being a jerk, embezzlement, fake birth certificates, or god forbid something physical)


----------



## Dynamic-D (Jun 29, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Why do we think that it's only up to the coach to develop the players.  Formulas for succes include:
> - personal training
> - good coach
> - good team
> ...


We tend to think it's up to the coach because, at the end of the day, they are the face of the club anyway.  Most clubs don't have DOCs dropping by to make sure club policies/practices are being taught unless there is parental uprising (squeaky wheel and all).  Heck I'm willing to bet the average "soccer parent" has no exposure to anyone else in the club outside their team except during "mandatory club tournament volunteer time".  To your average parent all the club does is supply the fields.

So yeah ... the coach is what matters.  Especially as he picks the team, which means he builds the environment your kid will be working in from the training program to peer attitudes.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 30, 2017)

Research the coaches and have your kid attend a training/practice to see if it fits your view of "development." 

But the best idea is to leave the US...we seem not to develop players here because the training is largely geared to putting kids into college programs, which play an atrocious brand of soccer.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jun 30, 2017)

NO


----------



## VegasParent (Jun 30, 2017)

timbuck said:


> You can be a great club with 25 amazing coaches.  But if you have 1 coach that does things the wrong way, it can make your club look really, really bad.
> ("Wrong way" can be anythjng from being a jerk, embezzlement, fake birth certificates, or god forbid something physical)


Especially if that 1 coach is the DOC or club president.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 30, 2017)

I think a good club is different for each kid.   Maybe some clubs develop 4-5 great players at the top and get them to college, but the other 10-15 don't develop at all.   If your kid fits that criteria, then that would be a good club for you.   Maybe you want playing time.   Or great keeper training.   Your kid is fast and amazing and wants a team that kicks it over the top.   You have a keeper and they play back to them.   Need a coach that is nice, or maybe your kid responds better to a kick in the butt.   There are so many options, and socal clubs must be doing something right when you consider how many kids from the region make it to college and continue playing.

My 2005 kid likes the coaches and players she is with.  The kids improved.   The team improved.  Keeping my daughter happy is at the top of my list for any club.   We shouldn't fault other parents for the reasons they choose to be with a club, especially if they are looking out for their kids best interest.


----------



## Overlap (Jun 30, 2017)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Just curious, are their any decent soccer clubs left that care for the development of players? Parents wanting to go to a team for a trophy at lower level ages without thinking it's about development. Seems like how big or small the club is all they care about is $$$, stealing players from other clubs offering them free rides while leaving teams to hang dry. DOC's not caring. Not going to even mention the founders. I can go on and on.
> 
> Please let me know what clubs that are out there that actually care about player development?
> TIA


Not an easy answer but, yes, there are however, it's getting more difficult with parents chasing the latest "new" avenue because they think it will get their kid recruited. While I agree with most of the replies so far, it really comes down to finding the "right" coach, then having a group of players willing to stay together and not chase the next "new", latest and greatest to get to the next level. I've had the privilege watching my oldest DD (aged out this year) play with the majority of her team mates for the last 7 years. The ones that stayed together had their ups and downs, it was a very successful team from a win/loss standpoint as well, 10 of these young ladies will go on to play at the college level. (With some of the best parents I might add), I believe it's because they made a commitment to themselves to stay together, believed in the coaching staff and truly learned to play the Beautiful game the right way. I now see my younger daughters team, having seen the highs of undefeated seasons to battling some of the best teams in their age group, parents freaking out because they're not winning every game. I see players that aren't willing to go through the rough times (development) only to jump ship to their next latest "new" team. With parents willing to make crazy commitments to drive their kid for countless hours, 3-4 times a week, it's making things more difficult for some of the smaller more development focused type of clubs but, YES, THEY ARE OUT THERE!....that was my short .02


----------



## 46n2 (Jun 30, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Why do we think that it's only up to the coach to develop the players.  Formulas for succes include:
> - personal training
> - good coach
> - good team
> ...


100%, this is spot on.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

The "clubs" are nothing more than a business and you and your child are customers. So what you need to do is find the best salesman/coach that accommodates you families needs and follows through with his/hers promises as they were selling you on their coaching ability and club being the best fit for your family. The clubs do nothing more then manages a group of salesman to follow a common goal of recruiting more players to build a larger customer base.  THAT IS ALWAYS THE BOTTOM LINE IN ALL BUSINESSES - SELL MORE! 
Some clubs are building a reputation based on "elite teams" (SURF) some are building on "winning teams" (CARLSBAD) and some are complete smoke and mirrors (ALBION) based on zero stats and 95% of the customers never do any kind of real fact checking on. So figure out what teams belong to what coach and do some homework on the coach. Listen to what people are saying when asking questions about the club and coach.  Always take a step back and read between the lines, DO NOT get caught up in the sales pitch spewing from the coaches lips. Keep things in perspective.
The thing is we all are looking for something different and I know for a fact most parents do not want the ugly truth about lil Suzie, most want a BS story on how lil Suzie is or can be one of the best players on the field with the right coach and team around her and guess what...EVERY SINGLE coach or club you talk to has that exact perfect fit for her! HA HA HA 
I think there are good coaches but lets get one thing clear all clubs are selling a product to make money and they all want to sell as much of that product as possible. Some have better marketing strategies and great locations and others are just getting by. The more money the better their marketing budget. 

It is no different then buying  a new truck from Chevy, Dodge or Ford they all offer a good truck, they all offer cool colors, styles and they all offer a salesman willing to promise to the moon and back when your shopping. It all comes down to what style looks best to you and who sold you the best line of BS, because in the end they all have about the same pro's and cons. And YES they all want to sell volume because volume = money and money = bonus programs = happy employees! 
The big difference is there is ZERO warranty or refunds in youth soccer, no matter what the story is you will never see your hard earned money come back to you if your don't get the product promised, so make your choice wisely. Good luck.


----------



## NumberTen (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> The "clubs" are nothing more than a business and you and your child are customers. So what you need to do is find the best salesman/coach that accommodates you families needs and follows through with his/hers promises as they were selling you on their coaching ability and club being the best fit for your family. The clubs do nothing more then manages a group of salesman to follow a common goal of recruiting more players to build a larger customer base.  THAT IS ALWAYS THE BOTTOM LINE IN ALL BUSINESSES - SELL MORE!
> Some clubs are building a reputation based on "elite teams" (SURF) some are building on "winning teams" (CARLSBAD) and some are complete smoke and mirrors (ALBION) based on zero stats and 95% of the customers never do any kind of real fact checking on. So figure out what teams belong to what coach and do some homework on the coach. Listen to what people are saying when asking questions about the club and coach.  Always take a step back and read between the lines, DO NOT get caught up in the sales pitch spewing from the coaches lips. Keep things in perspective.
> The thing is we all are looking for something different and I know for a fact most parents do not want the ugly truth about lil Suzie, most want a BS story on how lil Suzie is or can be one of the best players on the field with the right coach and team around her and guess what...EVERY SINGLE coach or club you talk to has that exact perfect fit for her! HA HA HA
> I think there are good coaches but lets get one thing clear all clubs are selling a product to make money and they all want to sell as much of that product as possible. Some have better marketing strategies and great locations and others are just getting by. The more money the better their marketing budget.
> ...


What is it about San Diego Clubs that you don't like?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> What is it about San Diego Clubs that you don't like?


I don't see that as me not liking those clubs - read what it says. 
Elite teams (SURF) 
Winning Teams (Carlsbad) 
Smoke and mirrors (ALBION) 

I was talking about reputations based on girls soccer teams.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 5, 2017)

Agree it's not emotional at all. It's an opinion. I do feel though the DA has changed this around a little at least at DA level anyway. Rest of the ulittles will never ever change. That culture will never change- there are new parents to brainwash every six months. 
Most of us are totally focused on our kid and their coach now at 04 and above so I don't see this affecting us as much. I don't buy into brands and feel sorry for parents that do as it relates to soccer. Half these coaches were not at these clubs you mentioned 2 years ago- and half of them won't be in 2 years . They "developed" nothing.


----------



## NumberTen (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I don't see that as me not liking those clubs - read what it says.
> Elite teams (SURF)
> Winning Teams (Carlsbad)
> Smoke and mirrors (ALBION)
> ...


Of the three clubs mentioned, only Surf has a reputation of having good girls teams.  Carlsbad was for those that couldn't make the top Surf team.  I don't believe that Albion ever claimed to have good girls teams.  Now with girls DA you might as well reset everything and expect chaos for at least two years.


----------



## Overlap (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> The "clubs" are nothing more than a business and you and your child are customers. So what you need to do is find the best salesman/coach that accommodates you families needs and follows through with his/hers promises as they were selling you on their coaching ability and club being the best fit for your family. The clubs do nothing more then manages a group of salesman to follow a common goal of recruiting more players to build a larger customer base.  THAT IS ALWAYS THE BOTTOM LINE IN ALL BUSINESSES - SELL MORE!
> Some clubs are building a reputation based on "elite teams" (SURF) some are building on "winning teams" (CARLSBAD) and some are complete smoke and mirrors (ALBION) based on zero stats and 95% of the customers never do any kind of real fact checking on. So figure out what teams belong to what coach and do some homework on the coach. Listen to what people are saying when asking questions about the club and coach.  Always take a step back and read between the lines, DO NOT get caught up in the sales pitch spewing from the coaches lips. Keep things in perspective.
> The thing is we all are looking for something different and I know for a fact most parents do not want the ugly truth about lil Suzie, most want a BS story on how lil Suzie is or can be one of the best players on the field with the right coach and team around her and guess what...EVERY SINGLE coach or club you talk to has that exact perfect fit for her! HA HA HA
> I think there are good coaches but lets get one thing clear all clubs are selling a product to make money and they all want to sell as much of that product as possible. Some have better marketing strategies and great locations and others are just getting by. The more money the better their marketing budget.
> ...


I'd agree with most of your comments however, I'd like to think we got more than our money back when my DD committed this year  ... she received a substantial merit scholarship and she gets to continue the dream of playing in college.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 5, 2017)

Carlsbad 04 on any given day could hang with anyone. 
It was my understanding that their olders have always been competitive. What you were saying is a tad inflammatory and not accurate so let me provide you with an additional perspective. There were ODP who did not like the coaches at surf and chose to go to Carlsbad. Carlsbad is no longer second best. 
Change is hard and I don't expect anyone to part from their long held beliefs but I believe there are some deeply rooted changes in coaching philosophy for example. Parents are smart now- they aren't falling for Records and drama and they are choosing the best fit for them. All of those clubs have interesting options as of Jan.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 5, 2017)

Overlap said:


> I'd agree with most of your comments however, I'd like to think we got more than our money back when my DD committed this year  ... she received a substantial merit scholarship and she gets to continue the dream of playing in college.


 That is great that your DD got a scholarship that made the time, money and travel all worth it in the end for you. This youth soccer business does actually fit a lot of peoples ideas of what their children's childhood should be about. Congrats to your DD.


----------



## Overlap (Jul 5, 2017)

sandshark said:


> That is great that your DD got a scholarship that made the time, money and travel all worth it in the end for you. This youth soccer business does actually fit a lot of peoples ideas of what their children's childhood should be about. Congrats to your DD.


Sandshark - thx, I'm sure going to miss her team, it was a really good time watching them all grow as players and young adults, 1 down, 1 to go!


----------



## Fact (Jul 5, 2017)

Sandshark - Love your Smoke and mirrors Albion comment.  Recently went on their webpage and looked at their college commits which fails to acknowledge that a lot of the scholars were solely based on academics AND the players were not recruited for soccer!


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 5, 2017)

Fact said:


> Sandshark - Love your Smoke and mirrors Albion comment.  Recently went on their webpage and looked at their college commits which fails to acknowledge that a lot of the scholars were solely based on academics AND the players were not recruited for soccer!


I have wondered about this? So none of them are playing for colleges? How can you determine if they had soccer money vs academic? That seems to me like something we as lay people can't ascertain?


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 5, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I have wondered about this? So none of them are playing for colleges? How can you determine if they had soccer money vs academic? That seems to me like something we as lay people can't ascertain?





Overlap said:


> I'd agree with most of your comments however, *I'd like to think we got more than our money back* when my DD committed this year  ... *she received a substantial merit scholarship* and she gets to continue the dream of playing in college.


Overlap, Is a "merit scholarship" an academic scholarship or sports scholarship?


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 5, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Overlap, Is a "merit scholarship" an academic scholarship or sports scholarship?


It was a general question- one that wasn't answered. Trolls trolls tonight bless your hearts.


----------



## NumberTen (Jul 6, 2017)

I also checked the Albion page for their scholarships.  Didn't see anything about the scholarship not being for soccer.  I guess that you need the check the rosters of the mentioned colleges.  Where did you get your info from?


Fact said:


> Sandshark - Love your Smoke and mirrors Albion comment.  Recently went on their webpage and looked at their college commits which fails to acknowledge that a lot of the scholars were solely based on academics AND the players were not recruited for soccer!


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> I also checked the Albion page for their scholarships.  Didn't see anything about the scholarship not being for soccer.  I guess that you need the check the rosters of the mentioned colleges.  Where did you get your info from?


Ok we all know that for example Ivy's don't give athletic scholarships. But they will find a way to give you academic money so you play for them.  I am not talking about those kids.  I am talking about the ones that were never offered to play on the college team of the college they are attending;  their scholarship is solely based on academic merit.  I am familiar with many of the kids/parents/friends on that list so I have personal knowledge of who went where, what they got, and why the got the scholarship.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

The other interesting thing about their list is that some names are listed twice; my guess is to make it appear larger than it is.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 6, 2017)

Fact said:


> Sandshark - Love your Smoke and mirrors Albion comment.  Recently went on their webpage and looked at their college commits which fails to acknowledge that a lot of the scholars were solely based on academics AND the players were not recruited for soccer!


Why wouldn't a club post every player who goes to college on their website? They should be proud of all of their kids, not just the one's who achieve a soccer scholarship? Doesn't team sports play a large role in developing a child's work ethic and character?


----------



## Joe Diaz (Jul 6, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Why wouldn't a club post every player who goes to college on their website? They should be proud of all of their kids, not just the one's who achieve a soccer scholarship? Doesn't team sports play a large role in developing a child's work ethic and character?


Yes,  but they are not selling academics.  They are selling soccer.  That tactic is deceptive.


----------



## Joe Diaz (Jul 6, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Carlsbad 04 on any given day could hang with anyone.
> It was my understanding that their olders have always been competitive. What you were saying is a tad inflammatory and not accurate so let me provide you with an additional perspective. There were ODP who did not like the coaches at surf and chose to go to Carlsbad. Carlsbad is no longer second best.
> Change is hard and I don't expect anyone to part from their long held beliefs but I believe there are some deeply rooted changes in coaching philosophy for example. Parents are smart now- they aren't falling for Records and drama and they are choosing the best fit for them. All of those clubs have interesting options as of Jan.


You will be surprise how many parents are still falling for the trophies.  For example, look at San Diego Surf , Legends and Galaxy SB,  how many teams do they have now for each age group?


----------



## Joe Diaz (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> The "clubs" are nothing more than a business and you and your child are customers. So what you need to do is find the best salesman/coach that accommodates you families needs and follows through with his/hers promises as they were selling you on their coaching ability and club being the best fit for your family. The clubs do nothing more then manages a group of salesman to follow a common goal of recruiting more players to build a larger customer base.  THAT IS ALWAYS THE BOTTOM LINE IN ALL BUSINESSES - SELL MORE!
> Some clubs are building a reputation based on "elite teams" (SURF) some are building on "winning teams" (CARLSBAD) and some are complete smoke and mirrors (ALBION) based on zero stats and 95% of the customers never do any kind of real fact checking on. So figure out what teams belong to what coach and do some homework on the coach. Listen to what people are saying when asking questions about the club and coach.  Always take a step back and read between the lines, DO NOT get caught up in the sales pitch spewing from the coaches lips. Keep things in perspective.
> The thing is we all are looking for something different and I know for a fact most parents do not want the ugly truth about lil Suzie, most want a BS story on how lil Suzie is or can be one of the best players on the field with the right coach and team around her and guess what...EVERY SINGLE coach or club you talk to has that exact perfect fit for her! HA HA HA
> I think there are good coaches but lets get one thing clear all clubs are selling a product to make money and they all want to sell as much of that product as possible. Some have better marketing strategies and great locations and others are just getting by. The more money the better their marketing budget.
> ...


This is the truth and nothing but the truth!
Good job sandshark


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 6, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Why wouldn't a club post every player who goes to college on their website? They should be proud of all of their kids, not just the one's who achieve a soccer scholarship? Doesn't team sports play a large role in developing a child's work ethic and character?


That would be great if they stated they were academic scholarships. To not do that insinuates that they are all soccer scholarships. That's false advertising.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

They ALBION Sc has been notorious for years of claiming  millions in "scholarships"


Sunil Illuminati said:


> Why wouldn't a club post every player who goes to college on their website? They should be proud of all of their kids, not just the one's who achieve a soccer scholarship? Doesn't team sports play a large role in developing a child's work ethic and character?


Ha your serious? You have to be a Albion coach or a U-little Mommy or Daddy to actually even say this kinda crap.
 Come on we (most of us) get it "why?" because they are using "smoke and mirrors" marketing to make it seem as if they land a huge amount of girls in college. Lets get real here.. 99% of every scholarship is based mostly on academics and then they give out a small % for athletics. 

 And NO Albion does not get to take credit for these kids that are earning a scholarship mostly based on academics!  AND MY GOSH did you really say  "doesn't team sports play a LARGE roll in developing a child's work ethic and character" HA HA HA HA HA HA are you serious? No not in my home, God, my wife and I are responsible for those traits. Soccer and the coaches are nothing but a sport to exercise the traits and personality a persons child has been taught in their home! Everything starts at home.

You know what our children will remember about team sports / club sports when they are 30 years old.. a few teammates, a few fun trips doing crazy things at the hotels, restaurants and some year end parties. The games will all be a blur the coaches will all be a blur. This sport is not as important to the kids in the same reasons the coaches, clubs and parents think it is.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> They ALBION Sc has been notorious for years of claiming  millions in "scholarships"
> 
> 
> Ha your serious? You have to be a Albion coach or a U-little Mommy or Daddy to actually even say this kinda crap.
> ...


Nice analysis, although slightly worried about you passing on all of your traits. I disagree with your stance. There's lots of research into the positive impact of team sports on the development of children. What I am is irrelevant although non of the titles you mentioned. You know there's plenty of people out there who "think" they know!


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Nice analysis, although slightly worried about you passing on all of your traits. I disagree with your stance. There's lots of research into the positive impact of team sports on the development of children. What I am is irrelevant although non of the titles you mentioned. You know there's plenty of people out there who "think" they know!


 I agree, I do not want all my traits passed on that is why i did not say I was "passing on" my traits but I did say we "taught" in our home. And yes I agree that sports if managed correctly and kept in perspective in the big picture of life can be a great tool for helping to teach a child good examples of hard work and patience along with life lessons of how good and bad people can be.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 6, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Why wouldn't a club post every player who goes to college on their website? They should be proud of all of their kids, not just the one's who achieve a soccer scholarship? Doesn't team sports play a large role in developing a child's work ethic and character?


They are crafty and sneaky with their claims. Definitely a bit shady at best. Albion says:
"We take unbelieveable [sic] pride in developing our players with over 98 percent of all players reaching the college level on scholarship."

Linking development of our players to scholarship would lead most people to think that the development they are referring to is as soccer players. 

98% scholarship rate is a hard to believe stat, but not when you look a little deeper, at  their definition of "scholarship" (from a Gotsoccer.com article):
"For many, these are full four- and five-year scholarships based on academics and financial aid as well as athletic ability."
When you start counting financial aid as a scholarship, it makes more sense how 98% of players going to college have a scholarship. Without distinguishing between athletic scholarship vs. academic scholarship vs. financial aid, it is deceiving when posted on a club soccer website referencing development of the player.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> They are crafty and sneaky with their claims. Definitely a bit shady at best. Albion says:
> "We take unbelieveable [sic] pride in developing our players with over 98 percent of all players reaching the college level on scholarship."
> 
> Linking development of our players to scholarship would lead most people to think that the development they are referring to is as soccer players.
> ...


And trust me every single thing that club post and portrays is 100% scripted and gone over with a fine tooth comb by several people on staff. Albion Sc is a marketing machine that is on a mission to market their club into the largest club in the US!
 The big Blue machine is on a roll. That group could sell ice cubes to Eskimoes! 
Good for them because at the end of the day this sport is nothing more than a business and they are living the American dream by becoming more sucsessful every year. 
That DOC is not driving a $187,000 Range Rover because he is  bad in business


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 6, 2017)

So here is my question since he's not bad at business how will he elevate the girls side to Mach the success of the boys? Boys DA albion are a lot better than surf- he likes to win. What types of plans are happening?


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> It was a general question- one that wasn't answered. Trolls trolls tonight bless your hearts.


Sorry I did not respond last night.  I am not a regular on hear becaus


Striker17 said:


> So here is my question since he's not bad at business how will he elevate the girls side to Mach the success of the boys? Boys DA albion are a lot better than surf- he likes to win. What types of plans are happening?


Simple.  Marketing sell product and product generates revenue to buy homes in La Jolla, Range Rovers, and pay for players above what the DA is suppose to provide.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fact said:


> Sorry I did not respond last night.  I am not a regular on hear becaus
> 
> Simple.  Marketing sell product and product generates revenue to buy homes in La Jolla, Range Rovers, and pay for players above what the DA is suppose to provide.


I was genuinely interested- you have good insights. Thanks for all the info


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> So here is my question since he's not bad at business how will he elevate the girls side to Mach the success of the boys? Boys DA albion are a lot better than surf- he likes to win. What types of plans are happening?


They wont ever have a successful girls program until they finish phasing out the coaching staff they allow to run it now.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 6, 2017)

sandshark said:


> They wont ever have a successful girls program until they finish phasing out the coaching staff they allow to run it now.


So you don't think it's a player talent issue you think it's coaching only?
I don't know about that....


----------



## sandshark (Jul 6, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> So you don't think it's a player talent issue you think it's coaching only?
> I don't know about that....


Oh no I think it's a talent issue as much as a coaching issue. The problem is when you ignore your girls side for so long and allow B rated coaches with C rated business sense to run your girls side it takes some effort to repair the mess you ignored for so long.
Good coaches attract good players and so far we can all see what that has brought Albion. Look at all the movement in coaching a titles in the past 3 years on the girls side. Lots of movement or turn over in employee's is always a Red flag in any business. Of course sometimes it is a good thing and other times it is a bad thing, in this case it is both.

I think the potential money revenue left on the table has caught the attention of the man in charge and he wants more of it! He is working slowly in phasing  out the hacks and bringing in a better staff on the girls side, they are like sitting ducks waiting to see he gets demoted or kicked to the curb each year.
He has everything planned out down to the last penny and will use everyone until they don't fit into his master plan any longer.
This guy does not miss a thing, he just weighs out the Pro's & Cons and acts when he is ready. Maybe 2-3 years the Albion girls teams will be something to talk about but as of now you get one or maybe two worth a mention on a good day.


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> They are crafty and sneaky with their claims. Definitely a bit shady at best. Albion says:
> "We take unbelieveable [sic] pride in developing our players with over 98 percent of all players reaching the college level on scholarship."
> 
> Linking development of our players to scholarship would lead most people to think that the development they are referring to is as soccer players.
> ...


Ok I find it hard to believe that he is actually claiming 98% even if financial aid is included.  Can you point us to that article?

If you go back 15-20 years just as NG was coming on the scene, Albion was a small club and their boys side was not that good either. (although I personally think the men that ran Peninsula/Albion before him were/are great men). What he did is realize that he had a goldmine having private schools and wealthy neighborhoods all around him.  Thus, he started marketing to them and selling the dream that if you take privates and stick with us you will get into the college of your dreams.  The money he was making was used to bring boys from the South Bay to pad the boys teams and thus those teams got better.  From there the club grew rapidly.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 6, 2017)

Fact said:


> Ok I find it hard to believe that he is actually claiming 98% even if financial aid is included.  Can you point us to that article?


Albion Website: Scholarships

Goalnation (not Gotsoccer) Article

You would expect that financial aid for those from the South Bay would be much higher than those from say Del Mar or RSF.


----------



## Overlap (Jul 7, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Overlap, Is a "merit scholarship" an academic scholarship or sports scholarship?


D3 can not offer "sports" scholarships however, if your DD is being recruited by a D2 or D3, any scholarship money will be listed as "Merit" however, don't be fooled, if the sports program wants your DD, the money is there, you just have to know how to ask. We used a recruiter for that portion and it worked very well, we only confirmed with the coach and he asked if it was enough  I was shocked at the amount our DD was given, it almost makes the college the same as a UC system school, better education through smaller class sizes and we met the VP and BOD members from the school, very pleased.


----------



## Overlap (Jul 7, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> It was a general question- one that wasn't answered. Trolls trolls tonight bless your hearts.


just answered, some of us don't spend the entire day on this site...


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 7, 2017)

Overlap said:


> just answered, some of us don't spend the entire day on this site...


Wasn't for you sport


----------



## Overlap (Jul 7, 2017)

Joe Diaz said:


> Yes,  but they are not selling academics.  They are selling soccer.  That tactic is deceptive.


deceptive only due to NCAA rules


----------



## outside! (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Oh no I think it's a talent issue as much as a coaching issue. The problem is when you ignore your girls side for so long and allow B rated coaches with C rated business sense to run your girls side it takes some effort to repair the mess you ignored for so long.
> Good coaches attract good players and so far we can all see what that has brought Albion. Look at all the movement in coaching a titles in the past 3 years on the girls side. Lots of movement or turn over in employee's is always a Red flag in any business. Of course sometimes it is a good thing and other times it is a bad thing, in this case it is both.
> 
> I think the potential money revenue left on the table has caught the attention of the man in charge and he wants more of it! He is working slowly in phasing  out the hacks and bringing in a better staff on the girls side, they are like sitting ducks waiting to see he gets demoted or kicked to the curb each year.
> ...


Not an Albion homer, but there are some great players on the 99 team. I agree with you on the coaching.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2017)

Overlap said:


> deceptive only due to NCAA rules


Meaning what?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

outside! said:


> Not an Albion homer, but there are some great players on the 99 team. I agree with you on the coaching.


Great players? -no-
There are some solid players left maybe but the really good players graduated and moved on.


----------



## outside! (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Great players? -no-
> There are some solid players left maybe but the really good players graduated and moved on.


I disagree. There are some great 2018 grad players still on the team.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

outside! said:


> I disagree. There are some great 2018 grad players still on the team.


Nope


----------



## outside! (Jul 7, 2017)

And how familiar are you with that team? DD is a 99 and has played against that team many times.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

There are a few solid players but the "great" players are graduated and moved on. Again..I'm not saying there are not some solid players just not the level of the girls that moved on.


----------



## outside! (Jul 7, 2017)

How many times have you seen them play?


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

outside! said:


> How many times have you seen them play?


I only have 10 fingers and 10 toes so I lost count.


----------



## outside! (Jul 7, 2017)

The coaches at LMU, Oregon and Utah may disagree with you.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

outside! said:


> The coaches at LMU, Oregon and Utah may disagree with you.


They don't have to agree or disagree with me. I'm not trying to insult what's left over on that team, I'm simply saying the best of that group from the past years has moved on. That doesn't mean the left overs aren't solid players. But I guarantee the best players on that team have left it.


----------



## outside! (Jul 7, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I'm not trying to insult what's left over on that team,


So you managed to insult them without trying.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 7, 2017)

outside! said:


> So you managed to insult them without trying.


Well if your that sensitive to the truth then maybe you should stop asking questions. 
The way I see it is this..I am complementing the teams top girls. So I'm simply acknowledging & complementing  the best players of that team. Ha ha I guess it is all in how you look @ it.


----------



## outside! (Jul 9, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Well if your that sensitive to the truth then maybe you should stop asking questions.
> The way I see it is this..I am complementing the teams top girls. So I'm simply acknowledging & complementing  the best players of that team. Ha ha I guess it is all in how you look @ it.


I have always thought that Albion team is difficult to score against. Many of the players that make it that way are still on the team.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 9, 2017)

outside! said:


> I have always thought that Albion team is difficult to score against. Many of the players that make it that way are still on the team.


Ya they had one of the top Keepers in the Youth National League, I'm not sure if she is still the keeper? I think they took their #2 keeper back from SURF this year? 
And yes they had a strong defense.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 11, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> What is it about San Diego Clubs that you don't like?


Maybe they don't like squids or jar heads LOL. Must be someone from the Air Force or Army.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jul 13, 2017)

The coach is great and so is the team. The problem is the club. My daughter is on a 2002 team and we have 12 players. Their is a kid who joined that is a 2002 and being placed on the 01 team when that team already has 17 players. The club and DOC don't care that our team will be hurting. Look for a different club next year?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 13, 2017)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> The coach is great and so is the team. The problem is the club. My daughter is on a 2002 team and we have 12 players. Their is a kid who joined that is a 2002 and being placed on the 01 team when that team already has 17 players. The club and DOC don't care that our team will be hurting. Look for a different club next year?


You still have time to leave this year.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jul 13, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> You still have time to leave this year.


Don't want to leave the team High and dry though this year.


----------



## outside! (Jul 13, 2017)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> The coach is great and so is the team. The problem is the club. My daughter is on a 2002 team and we have 12 players. Their is a kid who joined that is a 2002 and being placed on the 01 team when that team already has 17 players. The club and DOC don't care that our team will be hurting. Look for a different club next year?


The 02 player may have asked to be on the 01 team.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jul 13, 2017)

outside! said:


> The 02 player may have asked to be on the 01 team.


But should they allow that? When the player is new and knows nothing about our team?


----------



## MWN (Jul 13, 2017)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> The coach is great and so is the team. The problem is the club. My daughter is on a 2002 team and we have 12 players. Their is a kid who joined that is a 2002 and being placed on the 01 team when that team already has 17 players. The club and DOC don't care that our team will be hurting. Look for a different club next year?


No.  What is your goal?  Development or winning games?  You have a great coach and team, you are done.  So what if the team has 12 players.  The coach is great, development is presumably good.  The players will get lots of playing time, won't be much standing around at practice and while a few games might be lost due to lack of subs, who really cares?

Also, be mindful of the fact that players from the same club can be "passed" to various teams throughout the season.  My kid was on a "B" team with 9 players by the third game (injuries), a few kids from the "A" team were loaned and so were a few kids from the younger "A" team.  It worked fine.  Its one thing if you don't have enough players in the club to field a team, but finding a good coach and teammates is the quest, winning is just a byproduct.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jul 13, 2017)

MWN said:


> No.  What is your goal?  Development or winning games?  You have a great coach and team, you are done.  So what if the team has 12 players.  The coach is great, development is presumably good.  The players will get lots of playing time, won't be much standing around at practice and while a few games might be lost due to lack of subs, who really cares?
> 
> Also, be mindful of the fact that players from the same club can be "passed" to various teams throughout the season.  My kid was on a "B" team with 9 players by the third game (injuries), a few kids from the "A" team were loaned and so were a few kids from the younger "A" team.  It worked fine.  Its one thing if you don't have enough players in the club to field a team, but finding a good coach and teammates is the quest, winning is just a byproduct.


It's of course about development but don't want  to burn out the girls either. Good info on the loaning players, as the club hasn't mentioned this. I guess if you are a paying customer you would except for some sort of decency from a club and caring about all teams especially their players. Thanks MWN


----------



## outside! (Jul 13, 2017)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> But should they allow that? When the player is new and knows nothing about our team?


If player wants to play up, why not?


----------



## stamkos101 (Jul 14, 2017)

For the ones speaking down on Albion as a club, statistically, they have one of the strongest boys clubs around. For the ones speaking on the girls side, yes majority of their best players have graduated and are gone, but still have some very solid 2018 kids, but yes that team won't be the same.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 14, 2017)

MWN said:


> No.  What is your goal?  Development or winning games?  You have a great coach and team, you are done.  So what if the team has 12 players.  The coach is great, development is presumably good.  The players will get lots of playing time, won't be much standing around at practice and while a few games might be lost due to lack of subs, who really cares?
> 
> Also, be mindful of the fact that players from the same club can be "passed" to various teams throughout the season.  My kid was on a "B" team with 9 players by the third game (injuries), a few kids from the "A" team were loaned and so were a few kids from the younger "A" team.  It worked fine.  Its one thing if you don't have enough players in the club to field a team, but finding a good coach and teammates is the quest, winning is just a byproduct.


In theory it's all great, and I hope this will be the case. In reality at 02 age group you will be really lucky to have all 12 players at all games.
Loan players also a great concept. However, for the most part, leagues (SCDSL and CSL) will schedule games for the same age group at the same days and they are not allowing players to play more 2 games on the same day, so you will have a problem.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 14, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> In theory it's all great, and I hope this will be the case. In reality at 02 age group you will be really lucky to have all 12 players at all games.
> Loan players also a great concept. However, for the most part, leagues (SCDSL and CSL) will schedule games for the same age group at the same days and they are not allowing players to play more 2 games on the same day, so you will have a problem.


Maybe a bit off topic-   But why allow tournaments to have multiple games in a day (as many as 3) but not allow players to play more than 1 game a day during the season?  I could see it being abused and a club could run 2 small rosters.


----------



## MWN (Jul 14, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Maybe a bit off topic-   But why allow tournaments to have multiple games in a day (as many as 3) but not allow players to play more than 1 game a day during the season?  I could see it being abused and a club could run 2 small rosters.


The higher level tournaments tend to only play 1 game per day.  The run of the mill summer tournaments recognize the problem and try to address it by (1) shortening the game time from 45 min to 35 min halves; (2) using slightly smaller fields (110x65) versus 115x75; and (3) allowing unlimited substitutions.

There is 1 exception to the multiple games per day and that is the goalkeeper.  SCDSL allows a GK to play on the field for their team and GK for another team or play GK in two games (I believe).


----------

